# Humidors won't close



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

Wow. I came home today to find THIS on the kitchen table...









4 packages. My eyes were wide... all from CS BOTL's.

Now... I do receives packages I don't post up, like when I trade for art and stuff- but the guys who hooked me up here, they deserve recognition, plus- tpo receive 4 packages of stogies on the same day??? all I can say is damn. I love this place.

So first I opened the package from Rckst4- which was his entry into my "call my roommate sally" contest. He decided to go double, and have my roomiw smoke an edge, and a sanco panza. I wasn't sure if he would be up for smoking two but he said he was willing to take the challenge. Thanks for the extra too!

Next I opened the package from Da Klugz. I gotta say, Da Klugz is a generous dude, and this is the third time he has paid me in stogies to do artwork, this is a sample of one of his gereneours offerings, which I would consider a quasi-bomb. Klugs, you're to good to me.


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

Next was the package from Mocobird for his drawing... I would also consider this more of a bomb than a payment- it makes me want to redo the drawing in oil paints and make it a masterpiece to go over his fireplace. Moco you rock man!!! There is some amazing stuff in this package...


Last of all, I opened the most unexpected package- a BOMB from radar!!! (that's radar backwards), ISOM's no less! The generosity around here just amazes me- you guys made my day!! 


That's 34 stogies in one day. 

I'll be shopping for a cooler as soon as I get some humidification supplies. For now, my humidors are crammed without much hope to fit another single stick.
-eef


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice Eef...i guess you will have to start smoking 2 at a time to keep up with the incoming supply :w

Nice hit guys...The next West Coast Big Smoke is at Eef's House...


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Very nice! I've been wanting to have you do a picture for me, just have to find the right photo to use.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Brother....you must be damm good, but then again I have seen your work and I must say you deserve all you get. I'll be sure to get 'extra' smokes for my payment when I send you the photo we talked about. Love the brothers and sisters here!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

WOW! Four bombs in a day, What can I say.
You deserved it eef, enjoy your cigars.



Salud!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Like I said....have you been shopping coolers yet? 

:r 

Nice hit guys!


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah... I think my "bomb received face" avatar remains true.
-eef


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

When are you going to take up smoking cigars?


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

I already smoke them too much!!! You guys are gonna kill me!!  
-eef


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Awesome hit guys, it does these old eyes good to see ya get bombed eef.. Congrats...


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

That be some major ordnance there brother.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

way to go everybody! this is one good deed done for one hell of a BOTL!
congrats Eef!


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

eef said:


> I already smoke them too much!!! You guys are gonna kill me!!
> -eef


Do not read Eef cartoons while trying to blow smoke out your nose. I did and almost died.

YOu will need to open a cigar store soon.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Super poly-nice! Congrats! The picks don't do the sticks, any justice!  


:ms NCRM


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

It's true- these are some beautiful cigars- I was just in a rush, but I had to post pictures to show my excitment. Usually I touch up the photos and add some saturation, add some depthe to the datks and bring out highlights to make them look extra juicy!  
-eef


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

eef said:


> It's true- these are some beautiful cigars- I was just in a rush, but I had to post pictures to show my excitment. Usually I touch up the photos and add some saturation, add some depthe to the datks and bring out highlights to make them look extra juicy!
> -eef


No, the pics are great! No enhancement needed! Since I'm a still a super-noob, I like to guess at the ones you can see only parts of the band! And espeically the ones that have no band. 

Again congrats!

:ms NCRM


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

eef, your pictures are awesome, and it is so cool that guys reward your talents with the bombs!! You definitely have made the Forum a humorous experience for me so far...thanks, and enjoy your presents!!


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

eef said:


> it makes me want to redo the drawing in oil paints and make it a masterpiece to go over his fireplace. Moco you rock man!!! There is some amazing stuff in this package...


I'll send you another one if you do!  
Enjoy my friend!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

You got some sweet sticks there Eef. Verrry nice!  

Sometime in the near future, when you've worked your way up the strength scale you'll be getting a special lazer guided ordinance from me . . . but for now, looks like you're being kept busy & happy.  :w


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

oh man....  I thought I saw a little red dot on my forehead...
-eef


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Enjoy those Lusitanias Bro...They be my favvvorite!


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

I just had one the other night, my first one- freakin' good!!!!! Had it with a scotch, glnvelillsisiillil or however you spell it.
-eef


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

eef said:


> I just had one the other night, my first one- freakin' good!!!!! Had it with a scotch, glnvelillsisiillil or however you spell it.
> -eef


mmm... I love the glnvelillsisiillil

I have some Lusitanias coming my way as part of a box split and I'm really looking forward to them. I might have to have one with some lavagavalaluuinn.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

D. Generate said:


> mmm... I love the glnvelillsisiillil
> 
> I have some Lusitanias coming my way as part of a box split and I'm really looking forward to them. I might have to have one with some lavagavalaluuinn.


" lavagavalaluuinn" is properly spelled Lollygoogoo.... ahem. 

He _He_

-Matt-


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

MocoBird said:


> I'll send you another one if you do!
> Enjoy my friend!


Nice job! And congrats!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

bumpity bump bump...


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

It's nice to feel gorilla love


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Now that is a great day


----------

